# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Omnadren 250

## Money Boss Hustla

Manufacturer: Jelfa

Name: Omnadren 250

Substances: 
30mg testosterone propionate 
60mg testosterone phenylpropionate
60mg testosterone isocaproate
100mg testosterone caproate

Container: 1ml amp

Note: Please note however, that the older versions of Omnadren list isohexanoate and hexanoate as the final two ingredients. Hexanoate is simply another work for caproate, so the last ester is the only difference versus Sustanon (decanoate is the last ester in S250).

----------


## PTbyJason

omnadren

----------


## PTbyJason

old picture of omnadren

----------

